# Victoria Australia



## JamesMartin (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to know if there is anyone living around VIC that is willing to have a play together? I am new to all this stuff and hoping to learn from someone who knows, or is learning themselves...

- James


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 28, 2005)

I know there's another guy on here that lives in Victoria but haven't seen him post for ages, Luminosity used to live in Melbourne but she legged it outta here. I live in Newcastle and there's a few Sydneysiders here (Dollface and HoboSyke). We've got two Queenslanders by the name of Meysha and Fadingaway1984.


----------



## JamesMartin (Aug 29, 2005)

Xmetal,

Thanx for the msg back, so far I have found that most people are from NSW or QLD (the people from AU that is). 

Tis ok, just helpful to meet up with someone while shooting, get ideas and help on techniques etc.. 

Hopefully there are still some people left in this little old lonley town of Melbourne  

Thanx again.
- James


----------



## Meysha (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi James! nice to see another Victorian on the board.

Ok so that was a really crap joke and you probably wouldn't get it, coz you don't know yet that my name is victoria. ha ha... yes i know it was hilarious wasn't it. 

I'll be flying down to Brisbane quite a few times between now and october, and probably again just before christmas. Infact, I'm hoping to be planning a nice christmas holiday with my boyfriend, don't know where we'll be going yet or even if it will eventuate, but it would be nice to someday meet up with the other east-coast TPF'ers. Although maybe around x-mas isn't the best time for everyone.


----------



## Pammi (Aug 31, 2005)

I am in Adelaide but I do get to Melbourne a couple of times a year, you never know we may get together sometime
Pam


----------



## speciespython (Sep 2, 2005)

me!me!me! (jumps up and down with hand waving)
i live in country vic (south-west to be more specific) 
i've only just satrted myself...so i certainly won't be able 'help'anyone ealse..... 
BUT my piano teacher (showing my young-ness! :blushing: ) does wedding pics, and has just started portrats, and i know he goes to the occational 'workshop' in melboune,  to check out new equipment, and stuff...i'l ask him if he knows any that are comeing up, for people who are just starting.....

good to here from another victorian on here ! (i thought i was alone!)

laura


----------



## Pammi (Sep 2, 2005)

No way we will catch up one day
My daughter has a baby due in Feb
so maybe we can catch up then
Pam


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll be back in Melbourne next year matey lol ( either end of March or Octoberish, havent decided yet ).

If ya still interested down the road, I wouldnt mind if we could all organise somethin ... see if we can drag Mark ( Vonaggy ) up from KiwiLand too. :thumbsup:


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 3, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> I'll be back in Melbourne next year matey lol ( either end of March or Octoberish, havent decided yet ).
> 
> If ya still interested down the road, I wouldnt mind if we could all organise somethin ... see if we can drag Mark ( Vonaggy ) up from KiwiLand too. :thumbsup:



hahaha, sounds like a plan! I am hoping to make a move to Oztrayleah next year if all goes well, so it does sounds like its in the cards!


----------



## JamesMartin (Sep 4, 2005)

Kewl.. very kewl  

Nice to see people popping up around the board  

Laura,
I used to be south-east but now I am in the west (Werribee for anyone that knows/cares). I am definatly up for any kind of meeting or 'workshops' regarding anything to do with cameras or photography  

Hopefully when people decide to come back to Melb or times suit good we can look at doing something together, we will see 

- James


----------

